# 7200 Help



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, although the tech support folks have been nice, I've got a problem that is unresolved and am not sure where to go from here. I had a Dishplayer 7100 that worked fine until the yellow card update. I put in the yellow card, the dishplayer locked up and that was it. Tech support said put the old blue card back in but the Dishplayer never came back. Only a black screen when turned on. So the nice Dish folks sent me a replacement which arrived a couple of days ago. The replacement was a 7200 with a yellow card. It powers up, but when I go to the switch test it only sees the 119 satellite. I'm getting a very strong 89 to 91 signal from that satellite. I can view all of the channels on the sattelite but the EPG shows "no information" and I cannot access the "listings" from the "Home" page. The tech support lady said this was odd and that even with only the 119 satellite I should be getting the program guide. At one point it did download the program titles but no channel information. As I mentioned, I was having no problems with the 7100 and had all of my channels before the yellow card switch. So, any ideas why I'm only seeing one satellite now? I've checked and I have a clear view from the dish and like I said, the 119 signal is very strong. The Switch is a Twin which is a Legacy Model. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Your EPG problem is related to the fact that you are not getting a signal from the 110 satellite. The entended guide comes from transponder 29 at the 110 slot.

You may have a cable (connector) or LNB problem that is causing you not to be able to get a signal from the 110 satellite. Also, your dish could have moved but since you were getting a good signal from 110 before you changed receivers that is not likely the problem.

Have you tried pulling the smartcard for a count of 10, and then (after the green LED stops flashing) run the switch test? If it doesn't work the first time try it again (you don't need to pull the smartcard again). If you still don't have a signal from 110 I would cover the 119 side of the LNB with foil and see if you can get a signal from the 110 slot (run the switch test each time you do that). If you still don't have a signal move the cable from the connector on the LNB to the other (unused) connector of the LNB. 

If you still can't get a signal you could have either a bad LNB, a bad cable or connector or the dish is not aimed correctly.


----------



## TON (Jan 8, 2004)

Semo Guy,

Just want to make sure, you've run a check switch since you've put it in right?

Its going to be under Mulit-Dish Install in the setting up menu, I believe, its been a while since I played with one.


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Bill and TON. Here is the latest. When I cover the 119 side with foil and run the dish setup it says no switch box detected. In addition, I have changed the BNC connector that I use on the dual Twin LNBF. When I do that, the setup detectes the 119 but not the 110. It says that only one satellite is connected. I've tried changing cables and still have the same issue. One other thing... If I power down the receiver and then power it back up sometimes it will just hang at a black screen and I have to unplug it. Then when I plug it back in and turn it on it stops at the "Home" screen and says "no satellite signal". If I go to dish pointing it has a signal from the 119. Then after going there and going back to home I have the signal. I'm totally baffled by this one. Is there any way to test the LNBF to determine if it is the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

There isn't a way for the average customer to test a LNB other than trying it at a different location or replacing it and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Bill! That's kind of what I figured.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, Bill's not entirely correct.

Disconnect the LNBF and run a check switch to reset the matrix.

Hook up the LNBF (do NOT run check switch) on the 119W side and see what you get. Should be 119.

Move the cable to the 110W side. You should now have 110.

If you get the wrong satellite either time, you have an aiming problem.

P.S. We don't use BNC connectors - they are "F" connectors.


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

SimpleSimon, Thanks for the suggestion. I get a strong 88-91 signal on the 119. Shen I move to the 110 side I get "Wrong Satellite". I should have the dish oriented correctly. I was getting both satellites prior to the screw up with the new yellow card on my 7100. And the 110 side is toally clear of obstructions unless I'm really off on where things are pointing. With the strong 119 signal I have had difficulty thinking that things have changed or shifted enough that I can't even get any 110 signal. But I'm open to trying some things to find 110? Thanks!


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the insight on this one. As it turned out, I did have a tree blocking my 110. I was mistakening thinking that 110 was in a different spot and that since I was getting 119 the 110 couldn't be blocked. But alas, I was wrong. The solution was to relocate the dish. Now all is fine... well, almost... my Dishplayer 7200 is still very quirky!


----------

